# SMPS Problem



## purujitb (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

Recently my SMPS has started making a lot of noise, also sometimes my PC freezes or restarts automatically.
Is all this due to the SMPS??
If yes, should I go for repair or a new SMPS??
If new then which one??

Thanks in advance

PS: 500W SMPS will be fine for my PC


----------



## nvidia (Jan 21, 2008)

Whats your budget for the new SMPS?
If you have a high budget then you can get Cooler master PSUs..


----------



## purujitb (Jan 21, 2008)

1-3K


----------



## spikygv (Jan 21, 2008)

cooler master 550W - 3.2k
or zebronics pure platinum 500W - 1.8k

but r u sure u've isolated the problem to the smps ?


----------



## purujitb (Jan 21, 2008)

noise is surely from the SMPS...
the computer engineer says it can be repaired...is there a point in repair

PS: it does quites down after few minutes


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like overheating problem.


----------



## purujitb (Jan 21, 2008)

@ravi
any solutions?? or should I just replace it


----------



## utsav (Jan 21, 2008)

If possible use a frnds psu for some time and then figure out the real problem first


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

If you have an expensive branded PSU then just see if it can be repaired...
If you have a local PSU then get a new one like Cooler Master...


----------

